# transformador 12V 3A



## caribe (Oct 25, 2007)

se me ha roto un transformador de 12V y 3A, los que he visto valen bastante caros, mi preguna es si un transformador de 12V de lamparas alogenas y 4A me valdria para sustituir al mio, que es de un decodificador digital. muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 25, 2007)

Tienes 2 posibilidades que se resuelven dentro del foro:
1) Un largo post de como rebobinar (Reparar) un transformador
2) Otro post sobre como adaptar las fuentes de dicroicas (Alogenas)


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 27, 2007)

Hola.

Si se puedes utilizar un transformador de 12V, 4A en reemplazo de un transformador de 12V, 3A.
El caso inverso, no es recomendable.

Chao.

elaficionado.


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 27, 2007)

Creo que en ese caso el aparato tomara lo que necesita=3 A


----------

